# Skidsteer plow - chain suspended vs no chain?



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I notice that a lot of the guys doing commercial snow removal using a skid with a plow have plows where the plow is suspended by a chain. What I'm trying to understand is the pros and cons versus a plow that is not suspended by a chain.

I can see where the chain might allow the plow to float and avoid tearing up the blacktop when you hit something. But I'm not sure how that would be different than putting the loader in float when you plow.

I may go buy a plow today so your thoughts and opinions would be most appreciated!

Any thoughts on the Snow Wolf Ultra Series snow blades?

Thanks.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Get a Snow Wolf if you can, mine's been great. No way I'd get a skid steer plow with a chain lift.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a chain and it will float better then a fix mount plow 

I thought I wanted a fix mount but after watching youtube and talking to people that has one I went with a chain lift plow. 

If you look at videos with fix mount you will see the guys running front tires off the ground. They do that so they can keep the plow on the ground on uneven lots.
I drop my chain lift plow on the ground and don't touch it till I hit the pile and all 4 of my tires are on the ground


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't know that I've even seen a chain lift blade on a skid loader. I've always seen/used fixed mount.


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

If you look through the photo thread on skidsteer plows there are a number that have the chains.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Chain here, and I wouldn't have it any other way. I do, however, have the ability to curl the attachment forward to apply down pressure when necessary, like back dragging loading docks, etc... I've always heard/read that using the float function on the machine allows the loader arms to ride up and become an issue/frustrating. Not sure if it's true or not, or isolated. Also, kicking a Bobcat foot pedal into float every pass (passed the detent) would make for a long night. Not sure how every other machine institutes "float" mode though......


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

I appreciate hearing your opinions. Can I ask what brand/model plows you run that have the chains? I have to make a purchase decision and if you're saying you like your plow and it works well I'd like to take a look at them on the manufacturers web site and read up on them.

One thing about the Snow Wolf Ultra that I am considering, is although its fixed mount it does allow the blade to rotate to follow an uneven contour.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr. (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a chain mount on my plow, its mounted on a CAT 236B3. I like it, we can roll the plate forward to apply down pressure when desired. That is usually only when back dragging. Having it mounted via chains is nice because it float alot better then letting the loader arms float. I am looking for a trip edge 8' plow to use as a plow and then have removable sides to use like a box. I will mount it the same way though, with a chain to let it float and then just roll the plate down when you want down pressure.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MNBobcat;1773286 said:


> I appreciate hearing your opinions. Can I ask what brand/model plows you run that have the chains? I have to make a purchase decision and if you're saying you like your plow and it works well I'd like to take a look at them on the manufacturers web site and read up on them.
> 
> One thing about the Snow Wolf Ultra that I am considering, is although its fixed mount it does allow the blade to rotate to follow an uneven contour.


I have a Pro Tech Sno-Blade its a 7.5 model with adjustable wings They do offer a 9ft model to

On my 7.6 is a box or you can open wings up to 45* and its a 8'11'' wing plow and then can open it all the way up its 9.6 windrowing

So far I have only ran it in box mode and 45* 
This my first year with it I have close to 100 hrs on it and its holding up well


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a video showing back dragging off a sidewalk No time wasted drop it on the walk and floats to the pavement and roll ram forward and its down pressure


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1773281 said:


> Chain here, and I wouldn't have it any other way. I do, however, have the ability to curl the attachment forward to apply down pressure when necessary, like back dragging loading docks, etc...*this is a must(DP)* I've always heard/read that using the float function on the machine allows the loader arms to ride up and become an issue/frustrating.*the frustrating part, is that the weight of the machine shifts when you go forward, and the front tires come off the ground. CTL/MTL's don't do this due to the weight distribution/track system of the machine...but its still not ideal from my experiences* Not sure if it's true or not, or isolated.*Its true* Also, kicking a Bobcat foot pedal into float every pass (passed the detent) would make for a long night. Not sure how every other machine institutes "float" mode though......*it does make for a long night...even if you have SJC(joysticks), and its a button you press while pushing forward on the joystick to engage it...again, not ideal imo*


We currently have a skid plow with chain, but it also has the ability to apply DP when needed. There are designs that give the same effect, so it doesn't necessarily need to be a "chain"...just the ability to float/tilt/oscillate when desired.

Kage is now offering an optional attachment plate that does this^^^, not just side 2 side movement(oscillate). And they don't use a chain to accomplish it. It actually looks like a really good/stout design.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1773281 said:


> I've always heard/read that using the float function on the machine allows the loader arms to ride up and become an issue/frustrating. QUOTE]
> 
> If you put the loader arms in float, and then put very little pressure on a solid mount plow to the ground, your tires may not come completely off the ground when you take off moving forward....but then you have almost no "throw" for the plow to drop when you go over a dip in the pavement...therefore leaving snow, unless your constantly playing with the curl function. Again, frustrating & not as efficient as the "drop and go" concept.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I guess I don't understand the issue with the front tires being off the ground...but I see some guys are "Rain Manning" about it..."Yeah, front tires are off the ground" "Front tires are off the ground..." "Of course, front tires are off the ground" WHO CARES!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1774357 said:


> I guess I don't understand the issue with the front tires being off the ground...but I see some guys are "Rain Manning" about it..."Yeah, front tires are off the ground" "Front tires are off the ground..." "Of course, front tires are off the ground" WHO CARES!!!


LOL..."Rain Manning"

Its not that you cant make it work, but you lose some traction & power as soon as the fronts leave the ground. Skids distribute the power evenly to all 4's...Yes, I know when you bring the front end off the ground, extra weight is put on the rears. But it does not make up for the traction the fronts provide...and that power does not move to the rears just because the fronts are off the ground.

Every bit helps...I like getting max efficiency out of my equipment.

Greg, you trusted me on the snow tire thing! Why cant you trust me on this.?.LOL...:waving:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1774480 said:


> LOL..."Rain Manning"
> 
> Its not that you cant make it work, but you lose some traction & power as soon as the fronts leave the ground. Skids distribute the power evenly to all 4's...Yes, I know when you bring the front end off the ground, extra weight is put on the rears. But it does not make up for the traction the fronts provide...and that power does not move to the rears just because the fronts are off the ground.
> 
> ...


Seriously Mike this is getting on my last nerve. I used to do 30-40 driveways a night with a 743B and a snow bucket. The front tires were off the ground 50% of the time because of back dragging the drive out to the street. Yes there are traction issues in the winter, but with 4 tires on the ground, there are the same issues. Nowadays the WolfPaws help a great deal, but in my experience, it has not mattered that the front tires are off the ground when plowing. Especially when plowing forward and removing snow ahead of the machine. Maybe it's more of an issue when trying to turn with a full load out front, but it's a minor obstacle to overcome.

The guy that does the shop next door to mine uses a big Case skid steer with a large snow bucket, the front tires are off the ground the WHOLE time he's there! 10-12-14" of snow, he gets it done with no problem, regular lug skid tires too!

Get a chain lift plow or a solid mount plow, I don't care...IMO the front tire off the ground thing should not be a cause for concern.

Pusher boxes don't have chain lift and people seem to do just fine with those.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1774608 said:


> Seriously Mike this is getting on my last nerve. I used to do 30-40 driveways a night with a 743B and a snow bucket. The front tires were off the ground 50% of the time because of back dragging the drive out to the street. Yes there are traction issues in the winter, but with 4 tires on the ground, there are the same issues. *but less issues arise when all 4 are on the ground and your pushing across a large lot*Nowadays the WolfPaws help a great deal, but in my experience, it has not mattered that the front tires are off the ground when plowing. Especially when plowing forward and removing snow ahead of the machine. Maybe it's more of an issue when trying to turn with a full load out front, but it's a minor obstacle to overcome.
> 
> The guy that does the shop next door to mine uses a big Case skid steer with a large snow bucket, the front tires are off the ground the WHOLE time he's there! 10-12-14" of snow, he gets it done with no problem, regular lug skid tires too! *To each their own....I see guys doing that all the time and laugh...it makes me feel even better about the choices I've made as to how we use our equipment. Snow buckets are great, but not our mainline attachments for clearing parking lots.*
> 
> ...





snocrete;1774480 said:


> Its not that you cant make it work,
> 
> Every bit helps...I like getting max efficiency out of my equipment.


Did you not see these 2 comments I made?  I know it can be done!

Greg, its fine if you don't want to believe it makes a difference. But I know it does, along with all the others that are annoying you with their personal experiences/feedback. BTW, when we use our snow buckets we get the front tires off the ground some to....heck, when we've used our blades for back dragging drives, it happens, when we need a little DP.

As for the pusher comment --- my pushers all have float/tilt/oscillation built into the design...and none of them use a chain to accomplish it. We can push more snow with them, than we could with solid mounted pushers. The faster/more efficiently/safer I can move snow, the betterpayup.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1774709 said:


> Did you not see these 2 comments I made?  I know it can be done!
> 
> Greg, its fine if you don't want to believe it makes a difference. But I know it does, along with all the others that are annoying you with their personal experiences/feedback. BTW, when we use our snow buckets we get the front tires off the ground some to....heck, when we've used our blades for back dragging drives, it happens, when we need a little DP.
> 
> As for the pusher comment --- my pushers all have float/tilt/oscillation built into the design...and none of them use a chain to accomplish it. We can push more snow with them, than we could with solid mounted pushers. The faster/more efficiently/safer I can move snow, the betterpayup.


I can see you need the last word here so I'll let you have it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't want to get in the middle of this.

There a guy runs a Cat skid and he is one I talk to in person about his fix mount. He said, if the lot is uneven/rough he runs the front wheels off the ground so the blade will stay on the ground his Cat doesn't have a working float . He did say once he starts spinning he has to drop the front tires.
In Dec my guy that runs my skid was having problems with traction So I bought chains. Only wish I seen him plowing with it. He was running front tires off the ground. and I told him not to and since then he has never complained about traction. I run regular skidsteer tires. Now I have brand new set of chains, I'll never use.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

snocrete;1774709 said:


> Did you not see these 2 comments I made?  I know it can be done! <<< *this was not sarcasm. I was agreeing with you that it can be done.*
> 
> Greg, its fine if you don't want to believe it makes a difference. But I know it does, along with all the others that are annoying you with their personal experiences/feedback. BTW, when we use our snow buckets we get the front tires off the ground some to....heck, when we've used our blades for back dragging drives, it happens, when we need a little DP.
> 
> As for the pusher comment --- my pushers all have float/tilt/oscillation built into the design...and none of them use a chain to accomplish it. We can push more snow with them, than we could with solid mounted pushers. The faster/more efficiently/safer I can move snow, the betterpayup.





WIPensFan;1774735 said:


> I can see you need the last word here so I'll let you have it.


Actually, your not letting me have it....you posted :waving:

Seriously though, I'm only trying to post what I have experience with.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MNBobcat;1773170 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I notice that a lot of the guys doing commercial snow removal using a skid with a plow have plows where the plow is suspended by a chain. What I'm trying to understand is the pros and cons versus a plow that is not suspended by a chain.
> 
> ...


your welcome


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

basicaly its suite yourself, its your machine do what you want with it but back when i had 1840's instead of track loaders it would drive me crazy when my guys would run them with fronts off the ground!! really whats the point of putting uneccessary where and tear on things its already hard enough on stuff as it is ,wearing out cutting edges and asking the machine to work harder than needed, 4 tires on the ground is how they are designed to run, you can find that fine line between down pressure and lifting tires up and unless its packed tight a plow isnt going to scrape it off anyway, need a bucket now and with the proper angle on the cutting edge as opposed to down pressure or a minimum of down pressure it will lift it off, chain on our angle blade for loader, all about the float on the chain for us, plus it bounces up much easier when the hidden man hole cover sneaks up, to each his own fellas-just how i do it


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

So OP did you buy something?? You said you needed to make a decision that day.


----------



## tymwltl (Oct 25, 2014)

We have found that a "floating plow" that is hung by a chain as is the case with most pickup truck set ups is far superior on uneven surfaces when using a skid steer. Floating the skid steer's arms usually causes the front wheels to rise, at least on our 9000 lb. BobCat S740. We set up our own design using an 8 foot HDX stainless Fisher blade that oscillates also. No one seems to build a good floating system except for Snow Wolf. But again if you have lots of nice flat paved surface a rigid mount is OK but we needed the best of both conditions and having the float with down pressure capability for the times you might back drag is the way to go. I can send pictures of our design for the DIY folks who like to think outside the box and want to build a better "mousetrap". Fab shop and a good welder are needed to do it strong and right. [email protected]


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

No experience with plowing with a SSL but I have moved banks/piles with SSL and CTL. IMO the more rubber on the ground with tires the better. Tracks too. That being said, in my Cat 289D3 the float allows for up and down uneven surfaces, not side to side BUT the wheelbase is so short mostly the machine is on the same plane at the bucket..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Here is a big skid blade we used on an s850 
Chain


----------



## clydesdale (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys, I could use your help. I had a terrible time today with my plow. I have a bobcat s150 with a western plow looks like an old pick up truck mount that is attached to a skid steer plate. I had a real tough time getting the proper attack angle. It seemed like it just kept floating. Plus I hate how the leading edge hangs lower when the plow is angled. So, to get the trailing edge to contact the ground, I have to lower the arms and then I think I might lose my attack angle. I will get a picture of the set up tomorrow. I could get down to pavement with the plow angled.


----------



## clydesdale (Dec 24, 2007)

That should read that I could NOT get down to pavement with the plow angled.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

The attack angle on a plow like that was probably designed at about 60-65 degrees. If you get to far from that, the plow edges will either dig in, be in the air, or both at once. The A-frame should be parallel to the ground to keep it riding correctly. You might need to add down pressure it to scrape better, but even then, there's not much weight on the front of an S150.........


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

tymwltl said:


> We have found that a "floating plow" that is hung by a chain as is the case with most pickup truck set ups is far superior on uneven surfaces when using a skid steer. Floating the skid steer's arms usually causes the front wheels to rise, at least on our 9000 lb. BobCat S740. We set up our own design using an 8 foot HDX stainless Fisher blade that oscillates also. No one seems to build a good floating system except for Snow Wolf. But again if you have lots of nice flat paved surface a rigid mount is OK but we needed the best of both conditions and having the float with down pressure capability for the times you might back drag is the way to go. I can send pictures of our design for the DIY folks who like to think outside the box and want to build a better "mousetrap". Fab shop and a good welder are needed to do it strong and right. [email protected]


 I'd really appreciate some pics of your setup, can you post here, pm, or email me [email protected] Thank You !


----------

